# Free Cherry Shrimp - Nottingham



## simonm74 (6 Feb 2019)

Hi,

A couple of years about I bought about twenty cherry shrimp - a mixture of red, blue and brown/white striped.

I now have at least a couple of hundred (difficult to count them!) so I'm looking to rehome some of them.

They are mostly black (no idea why).

If anyone would like to take some off my hands, please drop me a line.  I'm based in West Bridgford, Nottingham.

Simon.


----------



## Bopowarls (6 Feb 2019)

Hi, I'm after some more. Do you think we could arrange a courier transport?


----------



## dw1305 (6 Feb 2019)

Hi all,






simonm74 said:


> If anyone would like to take some off my hands, please drop me a line.


 I think you will have plenty of takers, they would cost some-one a lot of money to buy. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## dlambe (6 Feb 2019)

Yup i would gladly take some off your hands if i didn't live near 3 hours away ha I am up near you next month as going Center Parcs with the family but think they'll be long gone by then


----------



## PAYN3Y (6 Feb 2019)

I’m in Gedling, 10 minutes away. I’d be happy to rehome a decent portion of them. Drop me a PM if interested.


----------



## Jasp0123 (6 Feb 2019)

Hello Simon
I would be intrested in taking some off your hands. I'm in Leicester and could come and collect at the weekend. Not sure how you private message to give contact details though. 
Thanks Jason


----------



## Konsa (6 Feb 2019)

Hi Simon
Unfortunately too far from me.
U have the cherries  (Neocardina sp) and some  Red /black cristal (cardina sp) shrimp on your photos.
Just to double check  are U giving only Cherries away to thin them out or whatever get in the net including the Cristals.
Regards Konsa


----------



## Konsa (6 Feb 2019)

Hi Jason
just click on his name .Once U in his profile profile there is a "start conversation"  text ( button and U are in the game 
Regards Konsa


----------



## simonm74 (7 Feb 2019)

Konsa said:


> Hi Simon
> Unfortunately too far from me.
> U have the cherries  (Neocardina sp) and some  Red /black cristal (cardina sp) shrimp on your photos.
> Just to double check  are U giving only Cherries away to thin them out or whatever get in the net including the Cristals.
> Regards Konsa



Oh really?  I definitely only bought three different kinds (blue, red, and brown/white), and they were sold as cherries.  Anyway they have been happily cross-breeding for a couple of years, I even have some all white and some red/white striped ones now.  One day I would like to try to breed some red, white and blue ones!

Anyway I'm most keen to get rid of the black ones but I can also spare some brown/white striped ones.  The rest are off limits!


----------



## Konsa (7 Feb 2019)

Hi
The cardina(stripe ones) shrimps will not cross breed with the cherries  but they do come in different  paterns depending on genetics.There are taiwan bees also that are cardina too and they trow all sorts of different offspring .It seems U had the big deal when U got Cardina sp   as cherries as they retail for  about £6 each in the fish stores.I am yet to see a decent pure white cherry shrimp that compare to a Cardina sp.
Regards Konsa


----------



## Jasp0123 (7 Feb 2019)

Thanks konsa will give it a try.


----------



## dw1305 (7 Feb 2019)

Hi all,





simonm74 said:


> Anyway I'm most keen to get rid of the black ones


You will still get a lot of takers.

cheers Darrel


----------



## simonm74 (8 Feb 2019)

Konsa said:


> Hi
> The cardina(stripe ones) shrimps will not cross breed with the cherries  but they do come in different  paterns depending on genetics.There are taiwan bees also that are cardina too and they trow all sorts of different offspring .It seems U had the big deal when U got Cardina sp   as cherries as they retail for  about £6 each in the fish stores.I am yet to see a decent pure white cherry shrimp that compare to a Cardina sp.
> Regards Konsa



Cool. I've noticed that the stripeys are a good deal bigger than the other cherries.  I've got a few red/white stripeys - are they hybrids of my red cherries and my brown cardina or what?!


----------



## Konsa (8 Feb 2019)

Hi
Like I said before Cherry shrimp (Neocardina sp) and the Red (black) stripe ones (Cardina sp) will not cross breed as they are different species and is not possible.
Your best bet for ID of yor shrimp will be to take clear close ups on every colour variation U have and post them here or any shrimp related group ( forum or FB) as more experienced people can tell differences in body shape  between  the two species 
Meanwhile is safe to say that everything with white on it is Cardina.
Cherries normally come in one full body colour (Red,Brown,Yellow ,orange ....) U dont really see half red half sth else
Regards Konsa


----------



## Konsa (8 Feb 2019)

Have a look at this pics
Cardina sp


 

Neocardina sp



Regards Konsa


----------



## Protopigeon (10 Feb 2019)

Hi Simon 

I would gladly take some off your hands, I work in Nottingham city center and drive through West Bridgford to Loughborough every day on the way home. Just let me know!

Cheers


----------



## simonm74 (18 May 2020)

I'm looking to get rid of a few dozen more black cherry shrimp if anybody would like some - collection only.

I'm based in West Bridgford, Nottingham.


----------



## simonm74 (13 Mar 2021)

I'm stripping my tank down (see my other post on the "Fish" forum) so looking to rehome my remaining shrimp.  Drop me a message to discuss.


----------

